# What Massanutten Resort Would You Recommend



## JLB (Apr 13, 2007)

for an older couple for May?

Still trying to help my deceased neighbor's Ex SO.


----------



## KristinB (Apr 13, 2007)

Since they're older, I'm going to assume that there might be a mobility issue...  If stairs are a problem, Woodstone and Summit are both good options (some stairs, but not that many).  If not, Mountainside is another option.  I wouldn't stay in either Eagle Trace or Killy Court.  I haven't seen Shenandoah, so can't comment on those.


----------



## JLB (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks. I won't say how I was leaning so as to not affect replies.

Keep those cards and letters, pouring in.


----------



## CabinGirl (Apr 13, 2007)

If you visit www.MassResort.com, click on the "Ownership Info" link, then go to "Unit information". It gives a pretty detailed description of the units, features, layouts, location, etc. Might be helpful.


----------



## janapur (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey JLB,

Is this the neighbor that owned at Pacifica in Ixtapa? I have been looking to buy their and found your postings when I searched the topic a long time ago. I gave up and bought a 2BR at Park Royal, but Holiday really screwed up and after *many* months I never got clear title- loonngggg story. So then I bought a studio at Park Royal, and wouldn't it figure, the resort just went AI. Ugh! Too many great places to eat in Ixtapa and Zih.

I've worn out my welcome trading into the four Pacificas with their 1 in 4 rule. Fortunately, I found an owner here on TUG to do a direct exchange with this year. You gotta love TUG!! :whoopie: 

Anyway, I followed the story of your neighbor, but never heard how it all worked out. I hope someone is able to enjoy his weeks in my favorite spot on Earth.

Jana


----------



## Emily (Apr 13, 2007)

For an older couple I would pick a 2 bd - 1st floor Woodstone.  This would keep them from "having" to drive all the way up the mountain each time they come to their unit.  The steps are not as many as most of the units.  They will have a full kitchen and won't have to deal with a hot plate. The parking is better than at the Summit.

At Summit there is one assigned parallel space per unit.  If someone brings more than one car, they are to park in the auxillary parking lot. . . On Friday and Saturday nights . . when they are full . . this is a zooish experience at best . . 

Mountainside is nice (rehabbed ones)  but too many steps in and out of the unit for an older couple.


----------



## JLB (Apr 13, 2007)

A little for everyone.

Yes, same neighbor.  I have a thread on The Lounge, Duties of a Personal Representative, talking about it.  I need to update that.  The house is still sitting there empty, uninsured, waiting for a daughter that XSO POed to get done with her lawyering.  The house was sold and just days away from closing when XSO shot her mouth off to the daughter.  Something about four mugs she couldn't have.   

They gave up on the TS ownership and never did follow through on transferring it to anyone.  

For what it's worth, I had the ownership _given away _twice, but my neighbor was able to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.  He wanted something for the four Spacebanked Weeks.  For some reason XSO claims there has been no letter for annual fees this year.

My neighbor had me set him up with RCI online, so that I could advise him.

As part of my helpful neighborly duties I checked with RCI to see what the XSO had to do once my neighbor died.  She is on the account, but everything online was in his name.

When I last reported what she had to do, she was indignant, ungrateful, and said she didn't want anything to do with the timeshare or with RCI.  That was after I had spent a couple of days with her looking at stuff online that she could do as a non-owner.  And she liked what she saw.

So I gave up on it, and her, because that's how it went with everything I did for her.

Then she called my wife yesterday and said she wanted to go to Eagle Trace for a vacation.   

I looked at the resorts there and was leaning toward Summit or Woodstone.  I had already searched with her weeks and knew she could get them.

Today I directed her to RCI, to do what I told her to do the last time, to get the membership in her name.  I had tried because I knew this was coming eventually, but I could not switch things around online.

Oh well.


----------



## janapur (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, JLB, you are the timeshare altruist! Now I remember reading something about the house selling. I'll have to catch up on your thread. Can't help you with Massanatten, though I've always wanted to go there. 
Now if you're talking about Pacifica . . . pm me, please.  

Jana


----------



## JLB (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, their ownership is still lying there, wherever.   

Toward the end, my neighbor and his XSO just said that they wanted to get out from under, and placed it in my hands, pretty much along with everthing else of a legal nature.  I gave advice on how to avoid a lengthy probate, and prying eyes, and directed them toward local attornies who concur.

Part of my advice was not to be mean-spirited toward blood-kin, those who have first claim in an intestate situation (which this was not but you never know when a Will might get thrown out).

I digress, so back to Pacific Club.  I managed to find the* one *   helpful person associated with that resort in their headquarters in Mexico City.  I found out how to remove the XSO from the contract, and then prepared the necessary letter for my neighbor.  It was sent Certified, or by comparable delivery in Mexico.

Our reasoning being that if she was off the contract the resort would have no recourse against her after my neighbor died.  She claims she never received any acknowledgement, but I don't put any credence in anything she says.

But, if you are willing to wade through this, she is the Personal Representative, so could still (maybe) transfer the ownership to someone else.

In reality, she has done nothing a Personal Representative appears to be required to do.  She has taken what she believes to be hers, and left.

When you play games with $2-3 million, and there are prying eyes, you can expect a tough go of it (as I told her  ).

She only calls now when she wants something from us, the main thing being to testify on her behalf.   



janapur said:


> Now if you're talking about Pacifica . . . pm me, please.
> 
> Jana


----------



## JLB (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh yeah.  I've been called a lot of things, but altruist is not one.


----------



## SBK (Apr 14, 2007)

*It's the Unit not the Resort!!*

To get back to the original topic, which is really boring compared to the twist that this thread took:

With Massanutten, it is the unit, not the resort, that you have to consider when it come to stairs.  At the Summit, for instance, there are some upper units that have no stairs and others that have almost the equivalent of a full flight.  At all of the resorts they build to suit the terrain.  Because Woodstone is on the flats, there are fewer steps.

At the Summit, all of the lower units have two flights of stairs to go down.

We have had good luck in finding a VG who will call Massanutten to find a unit with the fewest stairs.  You could also put a unit on hold, get the number and call the resort yourself  Massanutten even suggests that you call about the steps in their special information section


----------



## JLB (Apr 14, 2007)

I have only seen pictures of the XSO's new boyfriend, but she has not indicated he is not ambulatory.  She is.

So a few steps should be no problem.

The important thing, not that I know why I care, is that once they get into their unit, that it is beautiful, with a great view, and all of that stuff.


----------



## SBK (Apr 14, 2007)

Then I suggest a Summit upper unit.  Woodstone is in the valley and all you get is a view of the golf course


----------



## JLB (Apr 14, 2007)

Okey dokey. Thanks. 

I shall await my instructions from XSO.


----------



## Johntor (Jan 13, 2011)

*Want to buy Membership*

I understand that there are lifetime resort memeberships at Massanutten and that people sell them aftermarket.  A friend of mine just picked one up.  Since I just bought a place there I am interested if anyone knows of one being sold please contact me. Thanks John


----------

